# Fuel issues.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

If you look at my past post you'll see I've been fighting this for a long time.

Basically the tractor starts sputtering then it dies. 

First time this happened I took off the gas tank cleaned out completely, used a pressure washer on the tank, changed out the fuel filters and it ran perfectly for about 20 hours and then it started again.
After that I replace the fuel filters again and it ran for another 10 to 20 hours then it started acting up again.
This time I replace the fuel lines,the filters again, checked the electrical wires and fuses, they are fine. now I'm going to replace the fuel pump and I'm being told that's it a waste of money, either they work or they don't.

I've looked for specs on the OEM pump and the aftermarket pump so I can compare them but can't find them anywhere, any ideas?
I also look for a pump tester to test the velocity output of the pump and can't find one, any ideas on that? 

Bx2370
1k hours
Hst
4wd


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey oldmanfarmer. I can't offer any suggestions, but "thepumpguysc" may be able to shed a little light on your problem.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Spare parts must be cheap in the States??, why after the first time you did the tank, filters and fuel lines didn't you look somewhere else for the problem, how about electric??, I am sure if you where to look at a wiring diagram that there would be a relay controlling the fuel cut solenoid that could be playing up, mostly those also either work or don't work but there could be wiring connection problems, and then there will be the fuel cut off solenoid, this could be starting to play up, how about making up a hot wire to run from the battery to the fuel cut solenoid and try that for awhile to see if the solenoid plays up, don't forget to tape the end of the original hot wire that fits the solenoid and also disconnect the temporary hot wire when you have finished using the tractor, you wont forget because you will have to remove the hot wire for the engine to stop.

Lets see what others have to say also.


----------

